# Does the quality of sound depend on the reciever mostly?



## zipzappy (May 11, 2007)

hey guys, i was just wondering, i know there are many factors that will effect the quality of sounds in your HTS, like cable quality/speaker quality, but which factor will have the most influence on your system, does the receiver have to do anything with it? what are the major/minor factors? thanks in advanced


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

While you are right that wiring and speakers do contribute greatly to audio uality another major factor are the parts in the receiver. A quality DSP is very important when dealing with digital audio. With analog the absolute best is tube-based, but those are all but gone.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My opinion: sound quality is 70% speaker and room, 20% source, 9% receiver. Notice that leaves <1% for cables, connectors, power strips, etc. Why so little for the reciever? All modern receivers do a very good job of decoding and amplifying. Sure some are better than others but not so much better that it really matters. The main differences are functionality, convenience, power output (directly related to the needs of your speakers and room). Now change the source from poor quality cable service to Blu-ray and you'll notice a difference. IMHO by far the biggest factor is the quality speakers; add to that how the speakers interact with the room. Don't get me wrong, driving great speakers with cheap gear might sound worse than the same gear driving much lesser speakers. (Great speakers will make the limitations of the gear more noticable.) But feed almost any of todays receivers with clean source material and they can drive almost any speaker.


----------

